# Il a affirmé/dit/assuré/etc. que + futur / conditionnel - concordance des temps



## indavidual

Bonjour madames et messieurs, j'ai quelques questions à vous demander.

Dans la phrase "Le président de l'association étudiante a affirmé qu'il (discuter) de ce problème avec la présidente demain", le verbe en parenthèses se conjugue-t-il au conditionnel, à l'indicatif ou au subjonctif? Je pense que c'est "Le président de l'association étudiante a affirmé qu'il discuterait de ce problème avec la présidente demain".

 Merci infiniment pour vos réponses.
 -indavidual

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## SwissPete

Tu as raison !


----------



## domico

Si c'était une certitude (le rendez-vous est fixé), le futur de l'indicatif ne me choquerait pas : ".... qu'il discutera ...."

Si c'est incertain, le présent du conditionnel convient.

Cordialement

Dominique


----------



## Anne345

Certain ou pas, la stricte concordance des temps exige le conditionnel.


----------



## Aoyama

> Si c'était une certitude (le rendez-vous est fixé), le futur de l'indicatif ne me choquerait pas : ".... qu'il discutera ...."


domico a raison, bien qu'ici la phrase pose un problème : si le président _affirme_ qu'il discutera, le conditionnel ne se justifie que par la concordance des temps et pas parce que cette discussion est hypothétique. Le futur est donc plus logique, même si le commentaire d'Anne345 reste valable . Je pense que l'usage privilégiera le futur.


----------



## Anne345

En reprenant l'exemple de Bescherelle, vous diriez "_Il savait que Claudine ne *viendra pas_" ?


----------



## ptitemarie

Bonjour,
sans m'appuyer sur des sources, mais juste sur ma pratique de la langue, j'utiliserais ici un futur puisque qu'il semble que ce soit quelque chose de certain: c'est le cas, il discutera avec la présidente. Donc: Il a affirmé qu'il discutera avec elle. Mais il est certain que le conditionnel est toujours valable dans ce cas!


----------



## Aoyama

> En reprenant l'exemple de Bescherelle, vous diriez "_Il savait que Claudine ne *viendra pas_" ?


Certainement pas. Mais là Anne345, on a affaire à un _imparfait_ qui ne peut régir qu'un conditionnel, alors que l'exemple qui nous occupe concerne un _passé composé_ avec qui le futur reste possible.
Ptitemarie plus haut résume bien le problème, le contexte induisant un futur, celui-ci ne choque pas.


----------



## itka

Moi, ce futur me choque.
Je suis peut-être intoxiquée par la concordance des temps, mais la phrase : _"Il a affirmé qu'elle ne viendra pas_" me heurte et pour moi, c'est une faute de grammaire. Je ne dois pas être la seule (avec Anne, nous sommes déjà deux !) qui tiens à cette concordance...


_Edit : "j'y *tiens"*, à l'indicatif, contrairement à ce que suggère Ayoama ci-dessous. Il s'agit pour moi de l'expression d'un fait avéré, pour laquelle l'emploi du subjonctif serait erroné !_


----------



## DaniL

Bonsoir à tous,

(Attention, je ne suis pas francophone), mais je dirais que le future est bel et bien possible et correct dans cet exemple. J'imagine que je pourrais lire cette phrase dans un journal ou l'entendre en regardant un journal télévisé. Puisque  la discussion en question ne s'est pas encore produite, le futur peut être utilisé. Je pense même qu'il est mieux d'utiliser le futur dans des exemples comme ça (quand le fait "reporté" n'a pas encore trouvé lieu). Si on relate des faits qui se sont déjà produits, il faut absolument suivre la règle de la concordance des temps.


----------



## Aoyama

> _"Il a affirmé qu'elle ne viendra pas_"


 (qui est différent de l'exemple initial) est tout à possible, en ce qu'il est exprimé ici une certitude qui "transcende" (si l'on peut dire) l'usage d'un conditionnel de concordance pris comme l'expression d'une condition ou d'une hypothèse, même si Itka n'est pas la seule qui tien*ne* à cette concordance non _sine qua non _...


----------



## DaniL

J'ai fouillé un peu dans ma grammaire (Grammaire méthodique du français), pour fournir une preuve que le futur peut bien être employé dans ta phrase, indavidual.

Voici ce qu'elle dit sur cette exception quant au discours indirect (concordance des temps) :

"Un futur peut être conservé s'il marque aussi l'avenir par rapport au moment où le discours est reporté : _J'ai dit que je viendrai demain_. L'action de venir est postérieure à la fois au moment où le discours est prononcé et à celui où il est rapporté."


----------



## itka

Danil, je suis étonnée de lire que votre grammaire vous conseille cette forme.
Reportez-vous à n'importe quelle étude sur les transformations du style direct en style indirect (c'est bien le cas ici, puisqu'on rapporte les paroles du "président de l'association étudiante") et vous verrez qu'un verbe au futur ne peut suivre un verbe (couramment appelé _"verbe introducteur"_ ou _"verbe de déclaration"_) au passé composé, que l'action ait eu lieu ou pas.
Voici un lien, mais vous en trouverez autant que vous le souhaitez sur le net.

Comme beaucoup d'autres règles grammaticales, il est possible que celle-ci soit quelquefois ignorée des francophones, notamment dans les journaux, il n'en reste pas moins que cette règle existe et reste valable pour tous ceux qui souhaitent étudier un français correct. Je ne leur conseillerais pas de la négliger.

La règle de concordance des temps n'est sans doute pas toujours respectée en langage populaire, quotidien, mais cela continue de heurter nombre de gens  (dont moi ) qui pensent, en entendant cette erreur, qu'elle est due à une mauvaise connaissance de la langue. Ce que l'usage privilégiera...l'avenir nous le dira, mais ici, il s'agit du présent !

Ayoama, j'ai répondu à votre correction _"la seule qui tien_*ne" *dans mon précédent message.


----------



## DaniL

itka,

Cette grammaire cite bien les règles indiquées sur le site internet dont vous avez donné le lien. Mais comme vous le savez (ou peut-être pas et c'est le plaisir privilégié de ceux qui apprennent le français en tant qu'une langue étrangère), le vrai charme du français ce sont les exceptions aux règles. Il paraît que leur nombre dépasse largement le nombre de ces dernières. 

Voici comment les auteurs font pour introduire les 3 cas d'exceptions :

"Ces règles de transposition mécanique peuvent connaître des entorses parfaitement logiques :"

Je voudrais aussi souligner que cette grammaire est destinée aux étudiants français qui étudient le français, aux professeurs qui enseignent le français, etc. Il ne s'agit pas d'une grammaire quelconque pour ceux qui apprennent le français en tant qu'une langue étrangère.

En tout cas, en ce qui concerne la prononciation de la phrase, on n'entendrai pas la différence, ou si ?


----------



## itka

DaniL said:


> En tout cas, en ce qui concerne la prononciation de la phrase, on n'entendrai pas la différence, ou si ?



On ne l'entend pas à la première personne, mais on l'entend très bien à toutes les autres. C'est bien pourquoi j'ai dit que cela "sonnait" comme une faute !

Je continue à ne pas comprendre pourquoi votre livre le tolère.
Je ne l'accepterais certainement pas à un examen, même si, comme je l'ai écrit, il arrive fréquemment que des francophones négligent cette règle.

Une fois de plus se pose la question de savoir si l'on veut connaître la langue correcte ou parler "comme les _natifs_" qui, eux, savent *quand* ils peuvent enfreindre une règle ou pas...ceci étant valable pour toutes les langues, bien entendu.


----------



## Aoyama

Il faut saluer ici (et je le fais le premier) la louable énergie que met DaniL à défendre son point de vue, auquel j'adhère complètement, notamment :


> comme vous le savez (ou peut-être pas et c'est le plaisir privilégié de ceux qui apprennent le français en tant qu'une langue étrangère), le vrai charme du français ce sont les exceptions aux règles. Il paraît que leur nombre dépasse largement le nombre de ces dernières.


Et aussi : 





> "Ces règles de transposition mécanique peuvent connaître des entorses parfaitement logiques ".


Grévisse parle bien de ces exceptions.


----------



## janpol

Il DISCUTERA avec elle demain, il nous l'a affirmé = il nous a affirmé qu'il discutera avec elle demain.
"discuterait" n'est pas un conditionnel (où est la condition ?) mais un "futur dans le passé". Si le futur se situe dans... le futur, il me semble qu'on peut utiliser le futur.
1) c'est aujourd'hui le 5 mai et je dis que, le 10 mars, X m'a affirmé : "je discuterai avec Y le 11 mars" = X m'a affirmé le 10 mars qu'il discuterait avec Y le LENDEMAIN.  
Je dis cela le 5 mai, donc le 10 et le 11 mars appartiennent tous deux au passé mais le  11 représentait un futur par rapport au 10, donc un "futur dans le passé".
2) c'est aujourd'hui le 5 mai et je dis que, ce matin, X m'a affirmé : "je discuterai avec Y le 6 mai" = X m'a affirmé ce matin qu'il discutera avec Y DEMAIN.
"demain" ou "le lendemain", cela change tout...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai lu ce fil avec intérêt et le futur ne me choque pas non plus. Le dernier message de Janpol me semble assez convainquant. Cela dit, je conviens avec itka qu'un apprenant de la langue devrait s'en tenir aux règles usuelles. Donc ici... conditionnel. Voir le dernier exemple sur cette page

[…]


----------



## Grop

Je pense que le futur est possible (Le président de l'association étudiante a affirmé qu'il discutera de ce problème avec la présidente demain.), mais ça change un peu le sens de la phrase: cela exprime bien une certitude, de la part de la personne qui le dit. Autrement dit, elle fait confiance au président pour tenir son engagement.

La phrase avec le conditionnel (Le président de l'association étudiante a affirmé qu'il discuterait de ce problème avec la présidente demain.) ne nous dit rien sur l'opinion du locuteur.

[…]


----------



## janpol

Je pense, Danil, que c'est plus une question de "conception de la langue" que de "connaissance" : la linguistique n'est pas une science exacte.
Dans la phrase "il a dit qu'il discuterait", je considère que "dire" et "discuter" appartiennent au passé pour la personne qui prononce cette phrase. (et si la seconde action se situe dans le futur pour elle, je mets le verbe au futur).
Quand je lis "discuterait", j'oublie tout ce que j'ai appris à propos  du conditionnel : c'est un futur dans le passé et je vois ce temps comme appartenant au mode indicatif :
La phrase "il dit qu'il te rendra visite demain" que je lis dans un texte au présent, devient, par le jeu de la concordance, "il avait dit qu'il te rendrait visite le lendemain" dans le même texte écrit au passé. Je vois plus  de certitude dans "discuterait" (puisque c'est passé, je sais s'il l'a fait ou non)que dans "discutera" (il aura peut-être un empêchement, il changera peut-être d'avis...)
On est souvent conduit à utiliser ce "futur dans le passé" lorsque l'on passe du discours direct au discours rapporté.


----------



## anangelaway

Quant à moi, ce futur me choque aussi. J'ai beau essayer de me laisser convaincre, j'ai beau essayer de reformuler cette phrase dans tous les sens avec un futur, mais non, cela ne marche pas pour moi non plus. Le conditionnel ici me semble d'autant plus si naturel...


----------



## janpol

ce sentiment de "naturel", An angel away, provient d'une longue habitude et de l'utilisation de multiples phrases où l'emploi de ce "pseudo conditionnel-vrai futur dans le passé" est légitime.
Alors, je te pose quelques questions :
1) reconnais-tu comme correcte la phrase que j'ai mise en tête de mon premier post : "il discutera avec elle demain, il me l'a affirmé ?"
Si tu la refuses, quelle(s) raison(s) as-tu de le faire ?
Si tu l'acceptes, quelle(s) raison(s) as-tu de refuser le simple renversement des propositions ?
2) ou bien les actions d'affirmer et de discuter se situent toutes les 2 dans le passé par rapport au moment de l'énonciation ou bien la 1ère appartient au passé et la 2ème au futur par rapport, toujours, au moment de l'énonciation. On est bien d'accord ? (j'ai pris des exemples avec des dates précises dans mon premier post). Alors, serait-il logique qu'un passé et un futur soient exprimés par le même temps ?


----------



## CapnPrep

La phrase d'origine aurait pu être au (pseudo-)présent :« Je discute de ce problème avec la présidente demain. »
Il discute avec elle demain, il nous l'a affirmé.​Ce qui fait que, logiquement, il y a deux autres possibilités (en plus du futur et du conditionnel) :Il a affirmé qu'il discute avec elle demain. (par "simple renversement des propositions")
Il a affirmé qu'il discutait avec elle demain. (+ condordance des temps)​Acceptez-vous ces phrases ? Cela voudrait dire qu'on pourrait mettre _n'importe quel_ temps simple de l'indicatif dans la subordonnée pour décrire cette situation…


----------



## janpol

Le présent n'est pas le meilleur temps pour exprimer le futur.
Je ne considère pas comme correcte cette transformation "discours direct/discours rapporté".(je discute = il discute.)
Vous n'abordez pas la 2ème question.


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Le présent n'est pas le meilleur temps pour exprimer le futur.


Mais mes deux premères phrases ne sont pas pour autant agrammaticales ?


> Je ne considère pas comme correcte cette transformation "discours direct/discours rapporté".(je discute = il discute.)


Peu importe l'origine transformationnelle ou autre de la deuxième phrase ; si elle est bien formée, on devrait pouvoir appliquer votre transformation de renversement de propositions. Sinon, la transformation sous sa forme classique est :Il a affirmé : « Je discute avec elle demain. »
Il a affirmé qu'il discutait [discute ?] avec elle demain.​(Mais je ne sais toujours pas si le résultat est bon.)


> Vous n'abordez pas la 2ème question.


Je ne vois rien d'illogique à ce que le même temps soit utilisé pour exprimer un passé et un futur, surtout si on appelle ce temps le "futur dans le passé". Bien entendu, l'emploi du futur est tout à fait logique aussi (et majoritairement accepté, à en croire les grandes grammaires), mais il est visiblement exclu dans ce contexte pour certains locuteurs, pour lesquels la concordance des temps est une règle plus stricte.


----------



## itka

> 1) reconnais-tu comme correcte la phrase que j'ai mise en tête de mon premier post : "il discutera avec elle demain, il me l'a affirmé ?"
> Si tu la refuses, quelle(s) raison(s) as-tu de le faire ?


Mais Janpol, on n'est pas dans le même cas de figure ici ! Jusque là nous avons discuté du cas d'une phrase comportant deux propositions, une principale et une subordonnée. Tu la remplaces par deux indépendantes... où tu peux employer n'importe quel temps de verbe. Il n'y a plus de concordance des temps !

Je ne voulais pas entrer dans un débat qui me semble bien inutile lorsqu'il s'agit de conseiller quelqu'un qui apprend le français, mais en fait, la différence entre les deux phrases :
_Il a affirmé qu'il discuterait de cette question
Il a affirmé qu'il discutera de cette question
_relève de la différence qui existe entre le *discours*, dans lequel le futur _peut_ être accepté, et le *récit*, où il ne l'est jamais.

Vous aurez toutes les précisions dans votre grammaire préférée ou sur le net ici ou là ou sur n'importe quel autre lien que vous trouverez sans difficulté.

La quasi totalité des phrases construites sur ce modèle :
_proposition principale avec verbe déclaratif + proposition subordonnée_ relèvent du récit (encore plus, me semble-t-il, avec un verbe au passé !) ce qui laisse fort peu de chances de construire une phrase correcte avec un verbe de la principale au passé composé et un verbe de la subordonnée au futur.

Je ne crois pas qu'il vaille la peine de demander à des personnes qui étudient le français d'apprendre à faire cette distinction (que la plupart des francophones ne maîtrisent pas), alors qu'il leur suffit d'appliquer la règle de la concordance des temps pour que leurs phrases soient correctes à tous les coups (le fait que l'événement soit encore "futur" ou déjà "passé" n'est pas pertinent ici).

Il semble que ce ne soit là que mon opinion... mais le savoir n'est pas secret ! Rien n'empêche qui le souhaite de se documenter. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai déjà assez de mal à comprendre ces variations. Je ne me risquerais pas à les expliquer, aussi je laisse à plus compétents le soin de le faire.


----------



## Aoyama

janpol said:


> Il DISCUTERA avec elle demain, il nous l'a affirmé = il nous a affirmé qu'il discutera avec elle demain.
> "discuterait" n'est pas un conditionnel (où est la condition ?) mais un "futur dans le passé". Si le futur se situe dans... le futur, il me semble qu'on peut utiliser le futur.


Tout à fait d'accord, ce qui rejoint mon commentaire # 5.



CapnPrep said:


> Il a affirmé qu'il discutait [discute ?] avec elle demain.


Cette construction n'est pas correcte sur le plan grammatical.
Il a affirmé qu'il discut*er*ait (ou discutera, qui est le sujet du débat qui nous occupe ou nous oppose) avec elle demain.


----------



## couleur tropicale

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir après il m'a dit que... je peux bien utiliser le conditionnel et futur mais quelle est la différence?

Il m’a dit qu’il partirait étudier à Paris cet été
Il m'a dit qu'il partira étudier à Paris cet été

[…]

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Mr Swann

Il y a une nuance


Il m’a dit qu’il partirait étudier à Paris cet été

Mais il y a une incertitude soit lui l'a sous entendue soit toi tu as de gros doutes‎ sur le fait que cela se passe

Il m'a dit qu'il partira étudier à Paris cet été‎

Là à priori tout le monde y croit.....‎

[…]


----------



## janpol

C'est une bonne question !
"partira" et "partirait" sont deux futurs : partirait" est un "futur dans le passé", oui, mais l'action de partir se situe dans un futur "absolu", alors...
Je trouve qu'il faut faire la différence entre ce futur et celui-là : j'affirme qu'il m'a dit hier matin qu'il prendrait le train dans l'après-midi.
Les 2 actions se situent dans le passé par rapport au moment de l'énonciation (affirmer)
l'action de prendre se situe dans le futur par rapport à "dire", il y a donc là un vrai futur dans le passé
j'opterais pour "partira"...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi, entre (1) _il m'a dit que _suivi d'un conditionnel et (2)_ il m'a dit que _suivi d'un futur, la différence ne porte ni sur le sentiment de celui qui rapporte le propos, puisque dans les deux cas il se contente de dire « il m'a dit que », ni sur le sentiment de l'auteur du propos, puisque dans les deux cas ce propos est le même.

Je pense que la différence ne porte que sur la forme du discours indirect : en (1) on se contente de rapporter ce qui a été dit, on ne s'implique pas, en (2) on se donne la peine de faire son petit récit, on apporte un peu de soi-même. Il s'agirait donc, en suivant cette analyse, de la simple différence entre rapport et récit.


----------



## JClaudeK

Selon moi, le conditionnel est de rigueur lors du passage du discours direct au discours indirect.

Ex: Je t'*attendrai* ici demain, me rappela-t-elle.  > Elle me rappela qu'elle *m'attendrait *là-bas le lendemain.
Voir:
http://www.prof2000.pt/users/anaroda/pfrances/discours_direct_indirect.htm#temps
La transformation du discours direct en discours indirect - EspaceFrançais.com


----------



## Maître Capello

Si le futur est encore d'actualité, les deux temps sont possibles, encore que le futur soit souvent préférable. Dans les autres cas, le conditionnel est obligatoire.

_Il m'a dit (en mars) qu'il *partirait* étudier à Paris cet été._ (Le futur est impossible puisque nous sommes déjà en été, mais il serait possible si nous étions encore en avril.)
_Il m'a dit (en mars) qu'il *partira/partirait* étudier à Paris l'année prochaine.

Elle m'a rappelé (ce matin) qu'elle m'*attendra/attendrait* là-bas demain/le lendemain.
Elle m'a rappelé (avant-hier) qu'elle m'*attendrait* là-bas le lendemain/hier._



Mr Swann said:


> Il m’a dit qu’il partirait étudier à Paris cet été
> Mais il y a une incertitude soit lui l'a sous entendue soit toi tu as de gros doutes‎ sur le fait que cela se passe
> Il m'a dit qu'il partira étudier à Paris cet été‎
> Là à priori tout le monde y croit.....‎


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il n'y a aucune certitude ou incertitude, aucun jugement. On rapporte seulement le discours de la personne.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Si le futur est encore d'actualité, les deux temps sont possibles,


Je n'ai trouvé cette règle nulle part. Où faut-il chercher pour la découvrir ?

Voici quelques sites (qui stipulent: futur > conditionnel) où j'ai cherché la "règle" sus-citée - en vain :
Le discours rapporté.
Le discours indirect - Lingolia Français
Grammaire-FLE - Le discours indirect


----------



## Logospreference-1

Cela tient à la définition même du futur simple de l'indicatif, telle qu'elle est donnée dans le TLF_i _en II, A, 2, a :


> _Futur simple._ Temps grammatical caractérisé par les terminaisons _-rai, -ras, -ra, -rons, -rez, -ront,_ exprimant que le procès est entièrement situé du côté de l'avenir : _Je viendrai demain ; je l'empêcherai de partir._


Si l'on n'est pas sûr, au moment où l'on rapporte le propos, que l'action future exprimée dans le propos demeure « du côté de l'avenir », comme dit le TLF_i_, on est obligé dans le discours indirect de s'en tenir au mode conditionnel. Dans l'autre cas on a le choix entre le futur et le conditionnel.


----------



## Bovary05

Bonjour,

Dans un exercice pris sur ce site http://lewebpedagogique.com/ressources-fle/files/2010/05/Le-discours-rapporté.pdf (exercice 3)

C’est certain, nous ne pourrons pas y aller (assurer)__ en mettant cette phrase au discours indirect, le corrigé propose: Il a assuré qu’on ne pourrait pas y aller.

le verbe assurer suggère l'indicatif (c'est sûr et certain). Ne devrait-on pas ici garder le futur simple (ind.) au lieu du conditionnel présent?__ Il a assuré qu'on ne pourra pas partir.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps peuvent être envisageables selon le contexte : soit le conditionnel (futur du passé), soit le futur (mais seulement si c'est encore un futur au moment où le discours est rapporté).


----------



## snarkhunter

Le choix du temps dépend bien évidemment de la certitude de l'événement considéré.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai bien peur de ne pas être d'accord. Le choix du temps ne reflète pour moi aucune certitude.


----------



## snarkhunter

Disons que l'utilisation d'un futur me semble exprimer qu'on n'a aucun doute à ce sujet.


----------



## Bovary05

On le sait bien  qu'avec la certitude on n'emploie pas de conditionnel. C'est ça le hic!


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un conditionnel modal, mais d'un conditionnel temporel, à savoir un futur du passé… 

_Marc a dit aujourd'hui : « Demain, nous *serons* le 11 avril. »
Marc a dit aujourd'hui que demain nous *serions/serons* le 11 avril._ ← Les deux temps sont possibles avec exactement la même certitude.

_Le 3 avril, Marc a dit : « Demain, nous *serons* le 4 avril. »
Le 3 avril, Marc a dit que le lendemain nous *serions* le 4 avril._  (sans oublier le changement du marqueur temporel _demain_ en _le lendemain_)
_Le 3 avril, Marc a dit que le lendemain nous serons le 4 avril._  (vu que nous sommes le 10 avril)


----------



## Bovary05

D'accord merci infiniment Maitre C.


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir !
Je viens de lire cette phrase dans un livre de français, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit correcte, la voici:

Nous leur avons dit que nous exposerons leur affiche devant la salle de spectacle.
Mais est-ce que le futur est approprié dans cette phrase ?
Le conditionnel présent ne serait-il pas approprié dans ce contexte pour respecter la concordance des temps ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## JClaudeK

gouro said:


> Le conditionnel présent ne serait-il pas approprié dans ce contexte pour respecter la concordance des temps ?




Voir ici:
4. Quand le verbe principal est au passé, le verbe subordonné se met au conditionnel, s’il était au futur, dans le discours direct.



     Discours direct     Discours indirectIl a dit : « Je fumerai. »Il a dit qu’il fumerait.Tu as dit : « J’aurai tort. »Tu as dit que tu aurais tort.


----------



## gouro

Voci le contexte complet dans un livre de grammaire de 5e
Nous leur avons dit que nous " exposerons " leur affiche devant la salle de spectacle. Je suis surpris de leurs protestations. Ils ont leurs raisons, mais je leur " dirai "mon mécontentement.
Là aussi, est-ce que le verbe dire " dirai " au futur dans ce contexte n'est pas inapproprié ?


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> Mais est-ce que le futur est approprié dans cette phrase ?


Oui, mais il n'est possible que si l'affiche n'a pas encore été exposée.

Le conditionnel présent reste toutefois certainement possible et correct.


----------



## gouro

Merci beaucoup. Je comprends maintenant que ce genre de manuel scolaire ne mérite pas d'être lu.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Alessa Azure

JClaudeK said:


> Je n'ai trouvé cette règle nulle part. Où faut-il chercher pour la découvrir ?


Moi non plus, je ne la trouve nulle part. Je ne vois que le verbe au conditionnel.



> Exemple :  Il a dit : "Nous nous verrons demain."
> Exemple : Il a dit que nous nous verrions demain.  (français facile)





> Si le verbe au discours direct est au futur de l'indicatif, le verbe passe au conditionnel présent au discours indirect :  l'enfant a affirmé : « Je serai médecin plus tard ». ⇒ L'enfant a affirmé qu'il serait médecin plus tard.  (bab.la)


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> mais il n'est possible que si l'affiche n'a pas encore été exposée.


Ce qui correspond à

2. Quand le verbe principal est au passé, le verbe subordonné se met à l’imparfait, s’il était au présent de l’indicatif, dans le discours direct:    


     Discours direct     Discours indirectIl a dit : « Je fume. »Il a dit qu’il fumait.Tu as dit : « J’ai tort. »Tu as dit que tu avais tort.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour !
Après vous avoir lus, je suis perdu.
Dites-moi si le futur est obligatoire dans ce contexte ou le conditionnel.
Julien m'a dit ( aujourd'hui) qu'il viendra demain.
Julien m'a dit ( hier) qu'il viendra aujourd'hui.

Et s'il y a des exceptions quant à cette règle, quelles sont-elles ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Ce qui correspond à


 Euh, non, pas du tout. Voici ce que je dis :

Discours direct : _Nous leur avons dit : « Nous *exposerons* votre affiche devant la salle de spectacle. »_

Discours indirect :
_Nous leur avons dit que nous *exposerions* leur affiche devant la salle de spectacle._ (concordance des temps stricte)
_Nous leur avons dit que nous *exposerons* leur affiche devant la salle de spectacle._ (possible seulement si l'affiche n'a pas encore été exposée)

Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante du site cité plus haut :


> La concordance des temps impose les règles suivantes.


La concordance des temps n'*impose* en effet pas (toujours) ces temps…




gouro said:


> Dites-moi si le futur est obligatoire


Le futur n'est jamais obligatoire pour un discours rapporté indirect avec un verbe introducteur au passé ! Si le verbe du discours direct est au futur, on emploie normalement le conditionnel pour un discours rapporté indirect du passé. Le futur est toutefois aussi admissible dans certains cas, mais le conditionnel reste correct.

Discours direct : _Julien m'a dit : « Je *viendrai* demain. »_

Discours indirect :
_Julien m'a dit qu'il *viendrait* le lendemain._ (concordance des temps stricte)
_Julien m'a dit aujourd'hui qu'il *viendrait* demain / le lendemain._ (concordance des temps stricte)
_Julien m'a dit aujourd'hui qu'il *viendra* demain._ (« Demain » étant encore un futur au moment du discours rapporté, le futur est aussi possible.)
_Julien m'a dit hier qu'il *viendrait* aujourd'hui / le lendemain._ (concordance des temps stricte)
_Julien m'a dit hier qu'il *viendra* aujourd'hui._ (possible seulement si Julien peut encore venir « aujourd'hui »)
_Julien m'a dit avant-hier qu'il *viendrait* hier / le lendemain._ (concordance des temps stricte)
_Julien m'a dit avant-hier qu'il *viendra* hier._  (Le « demain » du discours direct correspondant à « hier » pour le discours rapporté, le futur est impossible.)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Si le futur est encore d'actualité, *les deux temps sont possibles*, encore que le futur soit souvent préférable. Dans les autres cas, le conditionnel est obligatoire.


Donc, le futur n'est pas obligatoire. Je pense même qu'il serait plus prudent d'employer le conditionnel dans vos deux phrases; j'ai l'impression que la règle concernant le futur (de MC) n'existe qu'en Suisse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Je pense même qu'il serait plus prudent d'employer le conditionnel dans vos deux phrases


 Certainement.



Alessa Azure said:


> j'ai l'impression que la règle concernant le futur (de MC) n'existe qu'en Suisse.


 En aucun cas. Voir d'ailleurs les avis des différents intervenants français au début de ce fil. Il s'agit d'une règle universelle, similaire au présent de vérité générale.


----------



## Bezoard

JClaudeK said:


> Je n'ai trouvé cette règle nulle part. Où faut-il chercher pour la découvrir ?





Alessa Azure said:


> Moi non plus, je ne la trouve nulle part. Je ne vois que le verbe au conditionnel.


Meuh non, il n'y a pas qu'en Suisse, c'est bien connu en France aussi !

_Grammaire_ Le Robert & Nathan, page121, chapitre sur la concordance des temps, §274 :


> Après *un verbe principal au passé*, le *verbe subordonné* peut se mettre :
> [...]
> Au *futur* ou au *futur antérieur *au lieu du conditionnel pour exprimer que l'on considère les faits à venir comme certains :
> _Ils m'ont dit qu'ils *repartiront* samedi._



_Le Petit bon usage de la langue française_ de Cédrick Fairon, Anne-Catherine Simon, Maurice Grevisse



Le Petit bon usage de la langue française


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> c'est bien connu en France aussi !


Je connaissais  bien sûr cet emploi du futur au lieu du conditionnel mais pensais que cet emploi ne correspondait pas aux _canons _de la langue française.


----------



## Bezoard

Eh oui, les canons, comme toutes les armes, ont beaucoup évolué ! La concordance des temps traditionnelle telle qu'on la pratiquait jusqu'au XIXe siècle et qu'on nous l'enseignait jusqu'au XXe alors qu'elle périclitait déjà a du plomb dans l'aile.


----------

